# Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword Hits November 20th in NA



## CarbonX13 (Aug 17, 2011)

In the midst of Gamescom, Nintendo's American and European departments have revealed the release date to the long-awaited _The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword_. Scott Moffitt, the Nintendo of America Executive VP of Sales & Marketing, was quoted today stating that the game will launch in North America on November 20th, 2011. "The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword is the biggest game in the series yet," said Scott Moffitt, Nintendo of America's executive vice president of Sales & Marketing. "We've just scratched the surface of this massive experience, and we look forward to sharing additional details with fans as we approach the Nov. 20 launch."

European fans will be delighted to know that they will be receiving the game two days prior, on November 18th, 2011, as revealed in the official autumn release list from Nintendo of Europe. There has not been an official reveal of the release date in Japan, though presumably this will be announced at this year's Tokyo Game Show taking place in mid-September. Gamers in Australia also have no details on their release date. It can however be noted that Eiji Aonuma, renowned Zelda developer, stated previously that Nintendo wishes to release _The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword_ almost simultaneously across the globe.[/p]




Source (North American Release)



Source (European Release)


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, we get something 2 says earlier once again. Woot.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't wait. I hope there'll be a demo at the eurogamer expo.

Edit: Just checked - It will appear at the Eurogamer Expo in september!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2011)

and australia gets it...December 20th?


----------



## bowser (Aug 17, 2011)

So it's finally releasing...I thought Nintendo were going to pull a Valve on this one.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 17, 2011)

cool, we get it a bit earlier but it bothers me that it's in the same month as most games i want to get in november on my ps3, i can't play them all.


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 17, 2011)

Slightly sooner than I thought... only problem is that Super Mario Land 3D comes out a week before it. I don't want to be playing two games at one time, so either I'll have to beat Super Mario Land 3D in a week, or play it after Skyward Sword.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 17, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Slightly sooner than I thought... only problem is that Super Mario Land 3D comes out a week before it. *I don't want to be playing two games at one time*, so either I'll have to beat Super Mario Land 3D in a week, or play it after Skyward Sword.



try 6 games at once, it's almost impossible, we can't play them all.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice, maybe I'll invest in a Wii and this game again. Now that I'm making money I can actually afford things.

I also hope this game is harder than Twilight Princess. I love that they changed the art style, they got that down pat, but the difficulty and horrible temples is what sucked for Twilight Princess. Please be better


----------



## TLSS_N (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see this, looks great... I hope it is longer than twilight princess.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 17, 2011)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see this, looks great... I hope it is longer than twilight princess.




WOT ?
TP took me about 70 hour to finish, taking it easy and doing as much exploring and side quests as I could.
I don't understand why people rush trough games skipping all the cut scenes without even attempt to collect anything or at least pay attention to the artwork and side quests. 
Anyway, SW should keep me busy trough December this year


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good to hear that is coming out this year but that is not a good month for me I already have my game picked out for then, but hopefully I can finish Skyrim by January next year to pick this up and play it if not I shall wait to buy it with my Wii U.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 17, 2011)

Meh...I've been comtemplating selling my Wii, seeing as it's pretty much dead.  But I don't know if I want to sell it before playing Skyward Sword.

Skyward Sword looked good at first, but the details that have been revealed make it sound awful IMO.  The art style is also something I don't like.  It's like an ugly watercolor painting type thing.  If they would've stuck to simply Wind Waker's style, or TP's style (Since it seems to be like those two combined), it would've been so much better, but, they didn't.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2011)

Earlier the better, I say.


----------



## bowser (Aug 17, 2011)

I didn't like the art style either. But maybe we'll get used to it once we start playing.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the art style, it goes very well with the character design, which I like even more.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 18, 2011)

I was expecting a December release. I love the art style. I hope this game has better controls than TP. The TP controls for me are kinda loose.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 19, 2011)

beautiful design this time around, another of the few reasons i would buy a wii someday


----------



## Midna (Aug 20, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> I was expecting a December release. I love the art style. I hope this game has better controls than TP. The TP controls for me are kinda loose.


>Game uses entirely different and more advanced motion tracking hardware
>"Hoping" that it's better than one that uses the standard Wiimote acceleration.
Wat? It will be better. No questions.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 22, 2011)

cant wait for this game.


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 26, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Meh...I've been comtemplating selling my Wii, seeing as it's pretty much dead.  But I don't know if I want to sell it before playing Skyward Sword.
> 
> Skyward Sword looked good at first, but the details that have been revealed make it sound awful IMO.  The art style is also something I don't like.  It's like an ugly watercolor painting type thing.  If they would've stuck to simply Wind Waker's style, or TP's style (Since it seems to be like those two combined), it would've been so much better, but, they didn't.



You don't understand gameplay, do you?
You acctually based your opinion upon the graphics?
Shame on you!


----------



## nythu123 (Aug 26, 2011)

YES!!!!!! can't wait....its gonna be LEGEND----------------------------------------------> DAIRY!!!!!!!!!
wish it would come out sooner though. hope it wont come out with an update though....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 26, 2011)

Whoo Hooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - it's coming out on My birthday !!!!

Now I know what I'll buy with my birthday money


----------



## boombox (Aug 26, 2011)

This looks epic!
It's a must have. Can't wait to play through a different storyline


----------



## MG4M3R (Aug 26, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> I didn't like the art style either. But maybe we'll get used to it once we start playing.



I didn't like the art style, but when I saw Zelda,...






I'm in Love s2


----------



## Wolvenreign (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, cool. That's on my 23rd birthday.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 26, 2011)

It's on the front page, but I only see white, not the image


----------



## Necron (Aug 26, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't.
The art style of a game (very different from graphics) can kill the taste for a game. I love Zelda, but I H-A-T-E the toon style used in the DS games.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the art style is a branch of graphics.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 26, 2011)

About time Nintendo, this was supposed to come out in 2010 at first.


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the art style. Skyward Sword, Kirby and DQX are probably the last great upcoming titles for Wii.

I hope I have completed Xenoblade by the time Zelda gets released. It might actually take that long for me...


----------



## boombox (Aug 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Necron N.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually not true at all. You can compare art style when looking at a painting, or at sketches...they don't involve graphics.
It's * style* of the drawings. So you may like Van Gogh..but you might HATE  Cezanne..it's different styles and techniques of painting/drawing/sketching.
If he was talking about graphics..he would have just said graphics..
We've all realised this is a very different and fresh imagery choice for LoZ.
I find Zelda looks really plain in this game (if that is her) but this is a clip from the beginning..so I hope she appears more glamorous later in the game.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 27, 2011)

WTB: September 20th release date.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

boombox said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A graphic is a visual representation, art style helps to make up said graphics and form the basis around which it is drawn, therefore is a branch.


----------



## boombox (Aug 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> boombox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read what he wrote again..he wasn't complaining about the graphics. He didn't say:
'it was pix-elated'
'it wasn't smooth'
'it's not as good as Twilight Princes graphics'
etc.

He said 'watercolour style' he could be looking at the game plans, that's not graphics.
He'd be comparing it to the PS3 games if that were the case...anyway see it as you want, the original poster knew what he meant and this is a totally pedantic and pointless debate really.


----------



## Midna (Aug 27, 2011)

machomuu, put down your dictionary and consider the intent of the post. When someone says is talking about `graphics` in gaming, they`re talking about polygon pushing. Not art style.

Edit: I have misunderstood the conversation. Indeed, when someone talks about graphics, they usually mean power. But judging something for its art style is still as bad as judging it for its 'graphics'.


----------



## boombox (Aug 27, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> machomuu, put down your dictionary and consider the intent of the post. When someone says is talking about `graphics` in gaming, they`re talking about polygon pushing. Not art style.
> 
> Edit: I have misunderstood the conversation. Indeed, when someone talks about graphics, they usually mean power. But judging something for its art style is still as bad as judging it for its 'graphics'.



True, I guess it's judging a book by it's cover in this case (as we haven't yet played the game, nor know it's true content).
But people are allowed their general opinions...his may change.


----------



## Stewy12 (Aug 29, 2011)

Image of the Gold bundle released.






http://uk.wii.ign.com/articles/119/1191301p1.html


----------



## boombox (Aug 29, 2011)

Was just about to post about this special edition...really want it!


----------



## darkangel5000 (Aug 31, 2011)

The bundle was, about 4 hours ago, also confirmed for Europe:

Packshot


Spoiler











Retailbox


Spoiler











Dunno if this has been posted before, so I'm posting it here, 'kay?


----------

